# 06 Altima Shift knob Thread ???



## Cyclops Hammer (Jan 26, 2009)

Ive searched and searched and I cant find the an answer to what the Thread size/pitch on the Se-r Automatic trans Knob is. Ive read on one thread it its possibly 10mm but then on another it says the Manual tans and the auto have diff threads and that the manual is 10mm so that would lead you to believe that the auto isn't 10mm.

I'm looking at Doc Iso's to get a Custom knob made for my Car and I need this info so i can get it fabricated.

Once I get the info Ill pass along all the numbers Ive come up with for other ppl that want to get it done.

Thanks


----------

